# CRafts-Contest-Pics of my girls wearing my crafts!



## Wawies

What i usually do on my free time lately.... I have become addicted to MY brother sewing machine! I love this machine, i usually sit there with the girls next to me (during their lets wrestle playtime) while my g/f cross stiches and my son plays psp!!! Pics of my girls wearing some of my crafts below, reason im showing this is cause ........Dun dun dun...well u will have to scroll to find out!!! hehe

*CraftaHolic...*









*Eh, i think i look fab but i rather chase squirrels!*









*She always poses 4 me! Is this good momma, wheres my snack!!?*








*
Penelope(SugaBoogaPee) is thinking (grrr there she goes with the freaking camera again) lol she hates it!!*









*This material/fabric fits so comfertable!!! She actually loves wearing this one!*









*Eh...i rather look away while momma snaps the pics!! hehe*









*What??Girls can wear caMo 2!!! My Boy model didnt want 2 pose!*









*I love denim, specially this stretchy one!*









*Im tellin u, she loves 2 give me a pose*!!









*
I just love this Pic they look so innocent (dont let them fool ya)!
*











Ok so..now that ive posted all those pics hehe ! Moving on, I would love to give away , more like make someone something. So this is a posting contest, post as many times as ud like, When i get back from My vacation i will be Making someone a Free Harness like the camo/denim/pink zebra styles with free shipping. U can pick frOM any Fabric i have ( i have lots of colors and styles) I can Make xs,s, or medium ill post the fabrics i have sometime later on!! Also i will be picking up something for the winner from my vacation trip and will be sending it with what i make!!!! So if ud like 2 be in the contest all u have 2 do is post and when i come back i will be picking a number from a number generator i used 2 use for other contests and picking a random number!!!  Hugs !!! Hope u enjoyed the pics!!​


----------



## LittleGemma

Oh your creations are so beautiful!!! I would love to enter for the contest.


----------



## ~LS~

Pick me, pick me, pick me!!! :hello1: :blob5: :cheer:
Very cool of you to do this!!! Your crafts are GORGEOUS!


----------



## Wawies

ty girls, u know me i love crafting and making anything i can lol !!


----------



## Wodjeka

My chi girls want to be in also!


----------



## theshanman97

YAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  XD x i will post in till i get to 2000 posts! sounds good?  x


----------



## theshanman97

sgfhhfhdfhgfhfghfghfgjfgh


----------



## theshanman97

xcgvdghgfhjrthydffhfghdfhgh


----------



## ~LS~

Wawies said:


> ty girls, u know me i love crafting and making anything i can lol !!



Have you considered maybe opening up a shop on Etsy?
Your creations are very nice, honestly. I think they would sell.
I know I would buy if you made things in Chanel's size.


----------



## theshanman97

\sdgdfhnvcbdz\dffdg


----------



## theshanman97

gtfhfrgthgftrhtrhyhyth


----------



## ~LS~

theshanman97 said:


> \sdgdfhnvcbdz\dffdg


----------



## Wawies

~LS~ said:


> Have you considered maybe opening up a shop on Etsy?
> Your creations are very nice, honestly. I think they would sell.
> I know I would buy if you made things in Chanel's size.


I have been thinking about it, u really think people would buy em??
I keep saying to myself i might sell em when i get better, lol i have so much stuff i make for the girls, also my crochet stuff, bow's, necklaces etc. I'm making something ina bit that i just thought of will post ina few!!


----------



## Wawies

theshanman97 said:


> gtfhfrgthgftrhtrhyhyth



HUgs lol ** u may post away!


----------



## theshanman97

gterfghedfgdhdghtrhfthtrh


----------



## theshanman97

~LS~ said:


>


im going to keep posting intill i get to 2000 posts! LOL x


----------



## ~LS~

theshanman97 said:


> im going to keep posting intill i get to 2000 posts! LOL x



What for Shannon? 
Just for fun?


----------



## Wodjeka

Wawies said:


> I have been thinking about it, u really think people would buy em??
> I keep saying to myself i might sell em when i get better, lol i have so much stuff i make for the girls, also my crochet stuff, bow's, necklaces etc. I'm making something ina bit that i just thought of will post ina few!!


I think people will buy them. People love custom made products!
And the standard product does not always fit every dog. You can make them to any size!


----------



## ~LS~

Wawies said:


> I have been thinking about it, u really think people would buy em??
> I keep saying to myself i might sell em when i get better, lol i have so much stuff i make for the girls, also my crochet stuff, bow's, necklaces etc. I'm making something ina bit that i just thought of will post ina few!!



I guess it's a pretty competitive market nowadays for doggy items, but why
not give it a try, right? I'm telling you, I will be your first customer, I've always
admired your crafts. It actually makes me want a sewing machine, so I could learn.


----------



## Lindsayj

These are so cute! I would love to be a part of it. I also think they would sell on Etsy. All you can do is try right?


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme

Pick us!!!! We haven't won diddly squat yet!!! 

Ninja needs a new harness he's been eating a little too much and his puppia step ins are snug!! Hehehhe 

Also zebra is my fave in the entire world! For the sake of my zebra addiction pick us!!! I may die without it!


----------



## KrystalLeigh

You would be surprised by what sells on Etsy... people will honestly buy anything. A good quality item would _definitely_ sell! I would like to be entered for the contest! Thanks for doing this. Everyone loves a custom item.


----------



## KritterMom

Those are great!!! Sewing is addicive isnt it. I have found tulle to be a very fusteating material. I love the dark pink zebra.


----------



## Wawies

KritterMom said:


> Those are great!!! Sewing is addicive isnt it. I have found tulle to be a very fusteating material. I love the dark pink zebra.


Yes i agree it is very addicting, i have seen some of your work and btw you are great at it! You know some fabric i just stay away from cause it just doesnt work well for the harness vest n certain things, so i know what u mean. The denim works so good for the vests specially cause its stretchy, its a bit higher priced but since they r so small it doesnt take much fabric. I have alot of scrap material left for like the straps parts at least. What i love to do is go get fabrics while they r on sale lol even if its not something im feeling or plan on using soon, after i always end up using it. But yes very addicting, im in the process of making my mother n law a big pillow seat for her window/seat area! wish me luck lol.:daisy:


----------



## Wawies

OOO sumone gave me an idea that has been used here in previous contests, the putting the name on a paper and pulling out a name thing!!! ty that would work better!!! So ill be doing that !


----------



## KritterMom

I mainly stick with cottons. I always wash before making anything because it always shrink. Lol I know what you mean about buying fabric. Walmart had some hello Kitty for 6 which anywhere else would be 8 or 9 per yard. Hobby lobby has 30% off of some fabrics so I grabbed one I ran out of. I think hubby almost fainted when he saw more fabric coming into the house. I had to do something crafty or readinf or I feel like my hands are going to run off without me, Lol. 

Of course I would loved to entered in the contest.


----------



## hershey109

I'd love to be part of the contest! I think the pink zebra would look good on Nilla!


----------



## Audreybabypup

Omg I love everything! I'm so in the contest! Please put me in    you sew so well!


----------



## LBChi

I love that pink zebra! Acually anything pink I love. Please enter me in the contest, I would love to recieve one of your beautiful creations.


----------



## LBChi

Oh I forgot to ask, where are you going on vacation?


----------



## CHITheresa

Oh you did such great job, I love them all. Put me in. I wish I could sew and had a machine. Should have paid better attention in sewing class. My sister can sew with eyes closed, not really but close. You can post on Yepp!! too. ( on FB)


----------



## MiniGrace

Oh, wow, your harnesses are beautiful! Put me in for the drawing, please!


----------



## Wawies

Ty all  i try i still need more prctice but i love crafting so its fun to practice, n Lbchi im going on Vaca to see my parents, and my sisters n bros. Half my family lives in El paso, and some in New mexico, and the others in Cali, so we r hoping to hit all 3 places! Hopefully in less than 2 weeks time, this will be my furrkids first Road trip so i hope it all goes well. I will be taking pics here n there and vids specially when we visit sand dunes, i cant wait to see the look on their faces running in white sand!! On our way back my mom n dad are following us back and then they want to go 2 either san antonio (we went there last yr) or to oklahoma casinos. Idk thow with the girls n all i rather not go to oklahoma lol cause where will i keep them? and i dont want to leave them behind !


----------



## LaceyGirl

I'm soooo in love with that pink zebra fabric. I wish i could sew anything besides blankets!
I'd obviously like to be entered in the contest. Hehe


----------



## pupluv168

Your harnesses are amazing! I would LOVE to be entered into the contest! 

You are very talented! Have a great vacation!


----------



## briarrose

I'd love to entered. Gir needs a harness for our walks that doesn't make him look like he is wearing a bikini. LOL


----------



## theshanman97

fgfhfghgfhjfjghjhjhj


----------



## theshanman97

fhfrgjughjkgyugfjgh


----------



## theshanman97

gbfhgfjgfjghjsdgtdfhyy


----------



## theshanman97

defgfbhgthdgggfh


----------



## theshanman97

fgdfhgfjrfghfjfghfhjgfhjfj


----------



## theshanman97

cvchdghvtbhdthgfhfgh


----------



## theshanman97

z\dczsffsdgdfg


----------



## theshanman97

asdasfsdgtffd


----------



## theshanman97

dfsdgdfgdgd


----------



## theshanman97

dgdfgrthgfjfghfhjfhfhcfh


----------



## theshanman97

gdfgfyhgcfgdg


----------



## theshanman97

asdsaffasdgdfdf


----------



## theshanman97

zxczvcgfhgfjghhgfhfgjgh


----------



## theshanman97

efsegfgfdfg


----------



## theshanman97

nhopjho9up


----------



## theshanman97

dfdfgdttsearftruest


----------



## theshanman97

dsfdfgrhgfjgh


----------



## theshanman97

sdsffgdfgdfgh


----------



## theshanman97

sdcsdggfnfg


----------



## Jennmay

Aww those are adorable!! Please enter my girls  Have fun on your vacation!


----------



## theshanman97

aSDASDASFSDFSDF


----------



## theshanman97

swdsgtjyuk


----------



## theshanman97

dsdgfhjyujdfv


----------



## theshanman97

dfgdghghdf


----------



## theshanman97

sfdfhghfh


----------



## AussieLass

WTH are you doing besides BUTERCHING SOMEONE ELSE'S POST?????

This is ridiculous behaviour!!!!

Getting to 2,000 posts is one thing, but it's HOW it's done is the other i.e. quality vs. quantity. Personally I am embarrassed about how many I have in such a short space of time clogging up the board with BS, wasting bandwidth .... perhaps you should analyse some of yours?


----------



## theshanman97

dghdfgdgf


----------



## theshanman97

AussieLass said:


> WTH are you doing besides BUTERCHING SOMEONE ELSE'S POST?????
> 
> This is ridiculous behaviour!!!!
> 
> Getting to 2,000 posts is one thing, but it's HOW it's done is the other i.e. quality vs. quantity. Personally I am embarrassed about how many I have in such a short space of time clogging up the board with BS, wasting bandwidth .... perhaps you should analyse some of yours?


im sorry  i will go now.......


----------



## pigeonsheep

I wanna be in contest too  have a great trip!


----------



## theshanman97

im sorry i didnt know the name thing was brought in


----------



## Lazuliblue

AussieLass said:


> WTH are you doing besides BUTERCHING SOMEONE ELSE'S POST?????
> 
> This is ridiculous behaviour!!!!
> 
> Getting to 2,000 posts is one thing, but it's HOW it's done is the other i.e. quality vs. quantity. Personally I am embarrassed about how many I have in such a short space of time clogging up the board with BS, wasting bandwidth .... perhaps you should analyse some of yours?


I think Shannon still thought that in order to win the contest you had to have the most posts on this thread, she didn't realise it had been changed to a name draw.


----------



## sugarbaby

Love the zebra hot pink one


----------



## LittleLuxie

OMG your stuff is amazing!!!! Definitely open an Etsy!! You're really good at everything you do aren't you??? 

Enter me in the contest pleez


----------



## LittleLuxie

theshanman97 said:


> im sorry i didnt know the name thing was brought in


Bless you! You are so sweet and cute! Don't worry about the comment! I think you should win on effort alone lol!! <3


----------



## ~LS~

Lazuliblue said:


> I think Shannon still thought that in order to win the contest you had to have the most posts on this thread, she didn't realise it had been changed to a name draw.




Ohh, see I didn't understand it either. I never heard of a posting contest, and had no idea how it worked.
I thought Shannon was just having fun being a silly goose, lol. :lol:


----------



## lulu'smom

I want to enter. I would like a denim harness for Lulu. Laura, your work is really pretty.


----------



## Wawies

theshanman97 said:


> im sorry i didnt know the name thing was brought in


Im sorry shan, it's ok no worries!! Hugs its my fault for changing it but no worries i promise !! HUgs 2 u all! *** lets just keep it fun hehe***


----------



## Munchii

I second LS "PICK ME! PICK ME! PICK ME!"


----------



## Wawies

To everyone who has entered, thank you for all your lovely comments and for entering!!  This makes me smile!!! TY all hugs***


----------



## Munchii

AussieLass said:


> WTH are you doing besides BUTERCHING SOMEONE ELSE'S POST?????
> 
> This is ridiculous behaviour!!!!
> 
> Getting to 2,000 posts is one thing, but it's HOW it's done is the other i.e. quality vs. quantity. Personally I am embarrassed about how many I have in such a short space of time clogging up the board with BS, wasting bandwidth .... perhaps you should analyse some of yours?


Honestly, I think what you said to Shannon was rude and unneeded. She didn't realise that this was changed to a name draw. 

And Shannon, don't worry


----------



## 4bsingreece

Can we enter too please?! Your crafts are soooo nice!!!


----------



## Wawies

4bsingreece said:


> Can we enter too please?! Your crafts are soooo nice!!!


Of course anyone and everyone can  Glad to have u all enter!!:grommit:


----------



## LBChi

Maybe I missed it? Where are you going on vacation? Have a great time! I'm thinking of booking mine for next February, I found a really cheap flight, I'm tossed though since I'm on disability right now. But get, what are credit cards for, right?


----------



## ~LS~

LBChi said:


> Maybe I missed it? Where are you going on vacation? Have a great time! I'm thinking of booking mine for next February, I found a really cheap flight, I'm tossed though since I'm on disability right now. But get, what are credit cards for, right?



You naughty little monkey you! :munky2: lol 
I hope it works out for you. I have a feeling it'll be a trip to a Spanish-speaking country....


----------



## Pookypeds

Have a wonderful time on your vacation!:wave::sunny: You can enter me and my boy chi Timmy in your contest.


----------



## LBChi

~LS~ said:


> You naughty little monkey you! :munky2: lol
> I hope it works out for you. I have a feeling it'll be a trip to a Spanish-speaking country....


Oh I know! And yes its a Spanish speaking country.


----------



## quinnandleah

What a neat idea. I'd love to do this when I get back.


----------



## Huly

I am in! I am always looking for a good harness for my munchkins! BG gets her arms out of everything and these are just too darn cute!


----------

